# Our bodies can be so cruel



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

Af due today, no signs of it showing, normally in agony with my back and stomach due to endo but nothing..... Could this be our month or is my body just playing tricks on me.......


----------



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Only way to know for sure is doing a pregnancy test, will keep everything crossed its your month x


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hey 
oh i so know that feeling.. my body seems to play tricks on me and make my cycle a few days longer on the months that i'm feeling really positive, ... then i get the bfn and i wonder why i let myself get hopeful. ... 
i have to admit after a few hours after my AF is due (i'm usually regular as clockwork) i get the preg test out... 
fingers crossed this is your month.
xx


----------



## Buttley (Jan 12, 2012)

Rainbowb

That this is your time    

Very best wishes

Michelle Xx


----------



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Still no sign of AF, tested this morning and negative, so I suppose it's doubtful it's our month this time.....has anyone ever got a late positive preg test? It's just so strange that I have no signs of AF showing however preg tests say negative!? aghhhh! Xx


----------

